# What do microchips feel like?



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

As the title suggests really... what size and shape are microchips?

I have just found something on Branston, which I think must be his microchip - it's about 1cm long and quite thin like. It's under the skin with no entry or exit hole and you can feel that it isn't actually attached to him.

The worrying thing is that it's on his leg!! Is this his microchip? Can they travel around that much? If so, when they are scanned would this be picked up?

Hope someone can help. If it isn't his microchip - any suggestions what else it could be?


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Yup about 1cm if you google image backhome microchip there's a pic comparing it to a grain of rice (chip is slightly bigger).

They can a do migrate to the side of the leg occasionally. A scanner will still read it, and it's why when scanning for a chip if one isn't read in the usual place then the scanning person should do all down the shoulders etc


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

yip, deff sounds like a chip imo- they can migrate that much; candis is on her chest, dexters is on his back leg and bambis almost sticks out through the side of her neck (because she is so little, you can feel it very noticably)


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

That sounds like his microchip. I know they can travel - whereabouts on his leg is it?

Kenzie's is on her right shoulder blade and you can feel it quite easily.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

the feeling of the size is deceiving when under the skin etc... bambis feels huge- when she was shaved (by a terrible groomer), i actually checked with my vet that it was the chip and not a lump...


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone, sounds like that's definitely what it is then.

It's quite far down his front leg - sort of on the front of his elbow joint. My concern is that if he were to be scanned that it wouldn't get picked up. 
He does have 'I'm Microchipped' on his name tag so hopefully they would search for it, but then having said that, if he had his name tag on he wouldn't need to be scanned as it has my name address and telephone number on it too!!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

They're about twice the length of a grain of rice, and around the same thickness.










They're inserted at the scruff of the neck, but can move around a little bit - Blues is all the way round his shoulder.

Vets, rescue centres, dog wardens etc *should* scan the entire dog if a stray is brought in - worryingly, some just scan the back of the animals neck. However - if it is his mircochip, there's no way it can be moved, so just got to hope he never gets lost, and if he does, he's scanned all over.

Can't think what else it'd be - next time you're at the vets just ask them to scan him and see  I routinely ask my vet to scan my dogs every time I take them in.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

my kids tags say on them that they are chipped, so basically says ''hey you! no point stealing me for your kids, ill need vet care, or escape your yard at some point and they Will find out i'm stolen and my mommy will make sure You Will Pay!!!!'' they also say they are spayed!
of course, i'm hoping to god that i never have to test that theory!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

As others have already mentioned, it does sound like a chip.
The one Ace has, seems to be somewhere down his left shoulder blade, quite low. I knew he was micro chipped because the kennels he was at said he was and they had even contacted his previous owners.
So when I took him to the vets to get checked and registered, I was shocked to hear them say... his not chipped... and no bleeps were coming from the scanner! I told them he is and they should scan more thoroughly! Which they did and eventually the scanner bleeped 

It is a worry... but better to have a migrating chip than no chip at all !!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Tink's has taken a shuffle to the right shoulder. I always ask them to check it when we visit the vets.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Tekno's has moved to under his neck, by his throat. I always get them to check it and it always works however, if its migrated loads and doesn't come up on a neck area scan, I would be thinking about doing somethign about it

(as you would like to think dogs got a good thorough scanning anywhere they might turn up lost but you never know)


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Evie's has migrated it's by her breast bone now and it worries me.


----------

